# Editing .MOV's ...



## luky (Jul 24, 2014)

hey gang ...
what programs can you maybe recommend me for editing .mov files.
*please keep in mind that that im running vista home premium - 32bit.
thanks!

P.S.
only tried and true suggestions please on the same platform or lesser.
i only mention this because im aware that if i were running something with more power that the possibilities and variety are greater.

thanks all.


----------



## Zorfox (Jun 24, 2012)

You might want to mention your price range. I use Sony Vegas Pro and it works quite well. However, it's not cheap.


----------



## xev11 (Jan 19, 2010)

windows movie essentials is decent and should handle .mov files. if not there are free converters.


----------



## luky (Jul 24, 2014)

very sorry for not posting back sooner....
thank you for the suggestion guys. i will look into them.


----------



## xev11 (Jan 19, 2010)

BTW most programs will work on vista 32. You just might need a lower version than the latest. But pretty much anything made for 7 should work on vista. The real limitation comes from the ram when you need to encode the video file. Also consider a school or library that might specialize in video work if your system can't handle the work


----------

